# Help with Breeder in the Northeast



## liza8402 (Jan 23, 2015)

Hello everyone!

My husband and I have been talking about adding a puppy to our home within the next 6 months. I've begun the search, and it seems a toy poodle is on the top of our list as we (a) need a small dog due to city living (and travel) and (b) are attracted to it's intelligence and athleticism. I've spent hours looking for a website of breeders in the Northeast area which breed toy reds and/or apricots, and cannot seem to find anything. We'd like to be able to visit the breeder before making a decision, which is why I'd like to find someone within driving distance. We live in New York City, but are in Boston quite often, so anywhere in the general northeast is doable for us. Any feedback is much appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

cameo poodles in ny has gotten some mentions here. you might want to run a search of the forum for the kennel name and see what comes up.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

If you haven't already, you might contact the Poodle Club of America referral person for the northeast. I think you'll find her very helpful. 

Leslie Newing
Phone: (203) 255-3396 
Email: [email protected]
Accepting calls from 9:00 AM to 9:00 PM Eastern time

Another resource, Apricot Red Poodle Club - Red Apricot Poodle Club

Maybe put a call into Barbara Burdick of Barclay Poodles (in PA). She breeds beautiful apricot minis, and brown and black toys. She may have a lead for you on an apricot toy litter/breeder. Barclay Miniature and Toy Poodles Breeder With AKC Poodle Puppies For Sale Champion Poodles

Good luck! Hope to hear you and your dh are soon happy toy poodle owners. :clover:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You could also contact the Quinnipiac Poodle Club and Poodle Obedience Training Club of Greater New York. They will both be able to give breeder referrals. Just google them and you will find their web sites.

You might also check out Eriand Poodles. She doesn't breeds toys (minis and standards) but my mom's mini from her is a small mini and he is apricot. She has very nice dogs and actively shows. She is on Long Island.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

After our recent experience here with an officer of PCA, who admitted lying in order to decimate the reputation of an accomplished breeder, I would not fully trust their recommendations.

We are in the city too - when you get your puppy, we can have a play date at the park!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Tiny Poodles said:


> After our recent experience here with an officer of PCA, who admitted lying in order to decimate the reputation of an accomplished breeder, I would not fully trust their recommendations.
> 
> We are in the city too - when you get your puppy, we can have a play date at the park!


Tiny Poodles...You are wanting to start this again? I never once saw her lie or admit to it. Why don't you leave this alone? You are not doing your breeder any favours re-hashing this crap over and over again.

To the OP...if you are willing to look as far as Canada, Cavri Toy Poodles in Ontario has absolutely gorgeous, bright and lovely little dogs.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

The PCA is a reputable organization. Please do not let the bias of certain members confuse you. I also never saw anything that looked like any sort of admission of untruth by the PCA rep who had been posting here. Also, in my opinion, the breeder in question did a pretty good job of decimating her own reputation. 

If this old, rehashed subject gets brought up again, please feel free to report it. There will be consequences if it persists. It really should end. Now. For good. 

Barb


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

There are none so blind as those who will not see. Everyone who read the threads with open eyes and minds saw that she intentionally lied to malign an accomplished breeder, and many said that they lost respect for PCA because of it.
Then when somebody posted their membership rules which basically said that it does not matter what you have accomplished, you only get in if you are friends of the members, what PCA really is became crystal clear.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

plumcrazy said:


> The PCA is a reputable organization. Please do not let the bias of certain members confuse you. I also never saw anything that looked like any sort of admission of untruth by the PCA rep who had been posting here. Also, in my opinion, the breeder in question did a pretty good job of decimating her own reputation.
> 
> If this old, rehashed subject gets brought up again, please feel free to report it. There will be consequences if it persists. It really should end. Now. For good.
> 
> Barb



Way to administer the forum in an unbiased fashion! Not surprising that you would support your dog's breeder, but I really question the ethics of taking sides like that whilst performing your administrative function in the forum.
Many people who read that thread felt that the PCA reps actions were just as despicable as I thought they were.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Way to administer the forum in an unbiased fashion! Not surprising that you would support your dog's breeder, but I really question the ethics of taking sides like that whilst performing your administrative function in the forum.
> Many people who read that thread felt that the PCA reps actions were just as despicable as I thought they were.


And on second thought, it is true that she did not "admit" her lies, when confronted with rock solid evidence of her lies, he responses were simply nonsensical, so any logical person would take that as an admission.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i don't have a problem with anyone questioning either dalin or pca. of course i am prejudiced, since i have done both.

p.s. apologies to the op if this has proven a distraction. i ran a search and susang here at pf has a poodle from the breeder i mentioned. you may want to contact her via p.m.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I also apologize to the OP for sending the thread off course, but there was also another forum member who recently stated that they were given some baseless doubt about their chosen breeder when they contacted PCA, so I thought that it was worth mentioning


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

liza8402 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> My husband and I have been talking about adding a puppy to our home within the next 6 months...We live in New York City, but are in Boston quite often, so anywhere in the general northeast is doable for us. Any feedback is much appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!


For some added fun and help with your toy poodle search you might consider attending the 139th Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show in NYC. The poodles are in Ring 3 (Pier 92) on Monday, February 16, 2015 (starting at 12:15 pm with the Standards, then Minis and Toys at 1 pm.) Since it's a bench show you can get to see the dogs up close and to speak with their handlers/breeders/groomers. It does get very crowded in the benching area, and it's best to talk exhibitors when they're not too busy getting ready to go into the ring. The dogs are in the benching area all day long so you can see them. Here's a link with the show info. WKC Dog Show Info - Ticket Information, Location, Times & Dates - WestminsterKennelClub.org 

Consider too attending our breed club national specialty show, The Poodle Club of America National Specialty, April 17-24, 2015 in Salisbury, Maryland. It's the greatest gathering of poodles imaginable! Entry to the show venue is free, so is the opportunity to talk with _many_ poodle breeders, handlers and owners. You can really learn a great deal and make wonderful connections there. Here's the info on the show schedule. Event Schedule - Poodle Club of America

Folks like you and I who live in the tri-state area lucky, we have ready access to such great poodle stuff! Happy poodle puppy search!:clover:


----------



## Raysoflite (Dec 17, 2014)

Chagall's mom said:


> For some added fun and help with your toy poodle search you might consider attending the 139th Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show in NYC. The poodles are in Ring 3 (Pier 92) on Monday, February 16, 2015 (starting at 12:15 pm with the Standards, then Minis and Toys at 1 pm.) Since it's a bench show you can get to see the dogs up close and to speak with their handlers/breeders/groomers. It does get very crowded in the benching area, and it's best to talk exhibitors when they're not too busy getting ready to go into the ring. The dogs are in the benching area all day long so you can see them. Here's a link with the show info. WKC Dog Show Info - Ticket Information, Location, Times & Dates - WestminsterKennelClub.org
> 
> Consider too attending our breed club national specialty show, The Poodle Club of America National Specialty, April 17-24, 2015 in Salisbury, Maryland. It's the greatest gathering of poodles imaginable! Entry to the show venue is free, so is the opportunity to talk with _many_ poodle breeders, handlers and owners. You can really learn a great deal and make wonderful connections there. Here's the info on the show schedule. Event Schedule - Poodle Club of America
> 
> Folks like you and I who live in the tri-state area lucky, we have ready access to such great poodle stuff! Happy poodle puppy search!:clover:


What a great idea! And how fun! I've never been to a dog show, but I'd love to check one out. Too bad I don't live in NY otherwise I'd be there.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Chagall's mom said:


> For some added fun and help with your toy poodle search you might consider attending the 139th Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show in NYC. The poodles are in Ring 3 (Pier 92) on Monday, February 16, 2015 (starting at 12:15 pm with the Standards, then Minis and Toys at 1 pm.) Since it's a bench show you can get to see the dogs up close and to speak with their handlers/breeders/groomers. It does get very crowded in the benching area, and it's best to talk exhibitors when they're not too busy getting ready to go into the ring. The dogs are in the benching area all day long so you can see them. Here's a link with the show info. WKC Dog Show Info - Ticket Information, Location, Times & Dates - WestminsterKennelClub.org
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you going? Make sure to look for GCH Dalin Dreamy, as one of the Top Toy Poodles in the country, he is an invited participant! I am very excited to see my girl's cousin in the spotlight!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

For anyone who wants to go to any kind of AKC show, you can do an event search at this part American Kennel Club - Event and Awards Search of the AKC website. You can find conformation, agility, obedience, rally, etc. there. You can choose by location, club names, event type and so forth.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

raysoflite said:


> What a great idea! And how fun! I've never been to a dog show, but I'd love to check one out. Too bad I don't live in NY otherwise I'd be there.


I hope you_ do_ get to attend a dog show one of these days. It's such great fun and a _wonderful_ family activity. It's actually how I met Chagall's sire years back, saw him in the ring and I knew I HAD to have a* silver* miniature poodle! I realize for now you may be busy with your new poodle puppy, but here are some resources to find shows in your area when you're ready. I'm counting the days until I'll be sitting ringside at the Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show and Poodle Club of America National Specialty!
:dog::dog::dog::dog::dog::dog::dog:

Great Lakes Poodle Club of Chicago - Poodle Club of America (Seem to recall you being from Illinois, but my memory isn't always the greatest! Anyhow, you can contact the club about events/shows.)

Also, 
InfoDog Dog Show Calendar
https://www.akc.org/dog_shows_trials/conformation/


----------



## vegas (Jul 5, 2014)

As an aspiring poodle mom from far-away Las Vegas, I might try to get to Salisbury for the last two days, April 23-24. Would this be a good opportunity to chat with breeders/owners? It seems like there would be a high concentration of both, compared to all-breed-type dog shows, so it might be a good use of my time (not too mention a fun getaway).

I'm also looking at the Scottsdale show on Feb. 26, since that's fairly easy for me to get to.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

vegas said:


> As an aspiring poodle mom from far-away Las Vegas, I might try to get to Salisbury for the last two days, April 23-24. Would this be a good opportunity to chat with breeders/owners?


Yes! The event schedule for the dates you're considering can be found here.
Event Schedule - Poodle Club of America


----------

